# Cleaned Intercooler After Defective Intake Replaced



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hello all just wanted to let you know my valve cover went at 72000 miles. Dealer replaced under warranty no charge. Now I realized the intake was missing that orange check valve in the intake top center at 78500 miles Dealer replaced under powertrain no charge. Now Im at 81000 I did some reading on the site it stated some people had oil in the intake by the throttle body due to defective intake so I pulled mine off it my brand new intake and throttle body was soaked with oil. I decided to investigate further I pulled the bumper off took the intercooler pipes off they were also soaked with oil 3 hrs later after and 5 cans of brake cleaner and a vac hose to suck out both sides of the intercooler, I flushed out the entire intake pipes in all, it was very dirty. I thought if there was a problem with blow bye with oil and dealer seen old intake was full of oil shouldn't the dealer have flushed the entire system. Anyway, yes car runs a lot better after cleaning.


----------

